# OpenShot Video Editor for Linux (Win/Mac Soon)



## wiak (Apr 15, 2013)

anyone using this nice video editor? it can even use inkscape and blender to build cool stuff
they are doing a kickstarter project right now to get it ported to windows and mac (the goal is done so in some months time there will be win/mac ports)
http://openshot.org/
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/421164014/openshot-video-editor-for-windows-mac-and-linux


----------

